# VET & DOGS



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My yellow Lab has been acting "off" and I figured it was the heat. He didn't have his normal appetite and was a little lethargic. I gave him small doses of Pedialyte and he was seeming to come out of his funk. 

This morning he seemed to be getting worse. Vomiting the water/Pedialyte mix I gave him and wouldn't eat. Time to run to the Vet! 

I called and they were 2 months booked out, so I had to do the "Emergency" thing to get him in. That was an additional $96. After it was all said and done, blood work, x-rays, this and that, come to find out he has "something" in his gut that they cant identify without a sonogram. This Vet location doesn't have one, so, they would have to send him to another place. That service is $295 and they couldn't confirm that that would even give them a clue of what is there. The other option is surgery to go in and look around. That would start at 3K. 

I left the Vet after my dog spent the entire day there with a bill a little shy of $900. Now we wait to see if he passes something, while I give him pills they sent home with me. No food, just water and the Meds for 24hrs. 

How far does one go before they say "enough" and not blow a budget on a Vet?? I'm having a hard time deciding what to do!


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> My yellow Lab has been acting "off" and I figured it was the heat. He didn't have his normal appetite and was a little lethargic. I gave him small doses of Pedialyte and he was seeming to come out of his funk.
> 
> This morning he seemed to be getting worse. Vomiting the water/Pedialyte mix I gave him and wouldn't eat. Time to run to the Vet!
> 
> ...


You should consult with Catherder (Barry). He's been my vet for years.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My pet insurance has saved me ~$10k the past 4 years. I'll never not have it again


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> My pet insurance has saved me ~$10k the past 4 years. I'll never not have it again


 If he makes it, I guess I better look into it. What insurance company did yo go with?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the situation.



taxidermist said:


> If he makes it, I guess I better look into it. What insurance company did yo go with?


Here are 5 worth looking at;
Trupanion
Petplan
Nationwide
Embrace
ASPCA

Each company and plan differs greatly, so compare, shop around, and pick the on that is best for your situation, which will differ greatly from person to person. If you have a younger dog, Trupanion would be my likely choice, based on their coverage and rate structure, if an older one, then maybe one of the others. Nevertheless, pick one that is best for you, knowing there isn't a one size fits all solution when selecting insurance. 

Unfortunately, based on what was described, it is hard to give guidance on your specific situation, but it does sound like the recommendations have been appropriate. Unfortunately, you also described the current state of our profession, long hours, more demand than we have time to serve, and no life. This week, my colleague is out of town and I have been working multiple consecutive 11+ hour days, but enough about me. Taxi, if there are questions you local vet cannot answer satisfactorily, PM me.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have Nationwide Pet Major medical.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Cath and Cake!! 

I believe he is coming out of the funk  He had a bowel movement this morning as I walked him around the yard and appetite is strong. I haven't allowed him any food yet. I'll wait for the Vet to call me and go from there. 

Again….THANK YOU Cath and Johnycake. I just might take you up on the PM Catherder.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Glad to hear his pipes are flowing again. That is great! Having had my dog get a bowel obstruction and nearly die I have been feeling for you since I read this.


----------

